# Logan 200 Slowing When Making Cut



## Evanmetal99 (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a logan 200 and when I try to make cuts it seems to slow down twards the end of the cut, even when taking smaller cuts it does this, I'm not attempting to hog out material  but it seems I can only cut at like a thou at a time,  any thoughts would be welcome 


Thank you


----------



## bss1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Is a Logan belt driven?  I had a 10" south bend that would do the same thing. It was a belt drive with a leather belt. It turns out the belt was slightly saturated with oil and was slipping on the flat pulley. I changed the leather belt out to an automotive serpentine belt and had much better performance.


----------



## Evanmetal99 (Oct 12, 2016)

It is belt drivin, but I already changed it to the serpentine belt, I adjusted the motor tension wich seemed to help but now there's a noise. Ahah


----------

